# Favorite Scriabin Preludes, favorite recordings



## clavichorder

I'm curious to know what others have taken to be the gems amongst gems in Scriabin's good sized output of short preludes. 

Also, recent or older, which pianist do you think gives them the best interpretation, either as a cycle or with an individual piece?


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Preludes, I have recs with Feltsman, Crossley, Melnikov, Mustonen, Sofronitsky, Horowitz, Pletnev. Thankfully, rating pieces or performances hasn't been necessary. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

I am looking to learn one, that's why I ask about favorites. I am really attracted to both op. 16 no. 1 and 16 no. 4, which both appear playable despite tricky key signatures.


----------



## DeepR

I adore Scriabin's preludes. Op. 16 No. 4 must be his easiest piece.
Horowitz is always good. Pletnev for Op. 11. Richter is fine (live on youtube) but rushes a few of them.

I haven't listened to all of them yet but can give my favorites from Op. 11: No. 1, No. 5, No. 8, No. 10, No. 11, No. 14, No. 19, No. 24

I really like Op. 11 No. 19 at the moment, ravishing piece:





Another beautiful, somewhat Debussy-like prelude, Op. 17 No. 3:





I'm more attracted to his earlier preludes, but Op. 74 No. 2 is really special and ominous (and also his last piece!):


----------



## Schumann

Scriabin preludes Op. 13,15,17 performed by Piers Lane are among my favorites.


----------



## Itullian

I have Ruth Laredo and like them very much.


----------



## Bulldog

If I had to pick favorites, it would be the Op. 11 preludes played by Marta Deyanova on Nimbus - the sensuality in her interpretations is stunning (and a turn-on).


----------



## Mandryka

Bulldog said:


> If I had to pick favorites, it would be the Op. 11 preludes played by Marta Deyanova on Nimbus - the sensuality in her interpretations is stunning (and a turn-on).


Thanks for mentioning Marta Deyanova. I just played it for the first time, and I was really struck by how it's both sensual (as you say) and not at all sentimental. A great find!


----------

